# Need opinion on Xenotilapia sp. "ochrogenys ndole"



## Thao (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a 75 gallons (1,2mx0,5mx0,5m), currently housing several N.leleupi, 1/1 J.marlieri gombe and 7 Paracyps.
Currently i have two big rockpiles, big cryptos covering the surface and sand. Im thinking about removing the N.leleupi and one rockpile, so that an area of about 0,7m x 0,5m would be free, only sand.

Could this work or is that to small for Xenotilapia sp. "ochrogenys ndole"? Any problems to be expected with the other inhabitants?


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

You should be ok. I tried something like this a while back. Just watch the Julies and have a back-up plan.


----------



## Thao (Jan 30, 2006)

Which gender ratio you would recommend? And how many fish? Im still unsure if i should really try it. I heard the males of X.ochrogenys can be pretty agressive...


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

With any of the sand sifters don't go with less than 6 if you can help it. Can the person sex them that you are getting them from? 1:2 or 1:3 would probably be best.

The only probblem will be the Julies. If you build your territories correctly you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## Thao (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes, he can sex them.
Im not so scared about the julies, because i could remove them, but im scared about inner species agression. I don't know anything about sand shifters, only that there not a beginner fish.

Ok, you say six fish at least, but 1+3 is 4 
If i try it im able to buy more, if that makes sense. So more would be better?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

1:3 is a ratio... meaning 1 male for every three females. Thus, if you get 8 fish, 2 should be male, 6 female.


----------



## zebra7 (Jan 24, 2004)

I keep alot of different Xeno's, some in large tank's, some in small. They spawn in both set-up's readily. I have 3- 30 gallon breeder's ( 36"x18"x12" ) , all have wild Xeno's spawning in them. 1 set-up include's 1M/2F Xeno Orchengeny, they spawn in this set-up with minimal aggression, and all is well. I also keep with them grow out ( 1.25-1.5in ) Paracyp. Nigripinnis to keep them company until they're ready for sale. I think your set-up should be just fine, I would also keep an eye on the Julie's just to play it safe, or get rid of them,


----------



## Thao (Jan 30, 2006)

triscuit said:


> 1:3 is a ratio... meaning 1 male for every three females. Thus, if you get 8 fish, 2 should be male, 6 female.


Uuuups


----------



## boquanzhu (May 17, 2007)

4 feet tank will be fine, they get about 4.5inch. I know people breed them in 30G tank. he has 1 male 4 felmales.
I have 8 in a 75G tank, they doing good, and digging pit when they were 1.5"


----------



## Thao (Jan 30, 2006)

I got 6 Xenotilapia ochrogenys makola today.
I removed the second rockpile before, and i removed the julies, while i wasnt able 2 catch two fully grown leleupi (1/1) and 4 leleupi fry (i didnt wanted to remove all rocks...). I hoped it may work with the leleupi, but was ready to watch carefully.
When i introduced the 6 fish, the leleupi male started harrassing them...
Great, be foreseeable, so i removed both leleupi asap, wasnt fun with all those rocks.

Now its the 6 X. ochrogenys, 7 Paracyps and 4 N.leleupi fry (wich i will remove when they are bigger), so it should be ok.


----------



## Thao (Jan 30, 2006)

Update, only 2 small N.leleupi left, i was able to catch the other 2.
The Xenos are growing, looks like 2 males, 4 females. The dominant male is building his sand nests already, but they are far from fully grown.
The agression is ok so far, but i expect more agression when theire fully grown. Will see.


----------



## Thao (Jan 30, 2006)

Update:
2 Males, 4 females.
The dominant male lost his position, now the bigger male is in controll. He is very agressive, towards the females its ok (doesnt hunt them down), but he tries to kill the other male. Just because of many hiding places including a cave and lots of plants the other male doesnt get killed it seems.
I think i wont be able to keep two males, but will be able to keep 1m/4f. Problem is the smaller male wont even come out to eat now (had to feed him in the cave, too time consuming), so if that continues i will get him out, just have to think where to put him in...

A warning: They do jump a lot, one jumped out while catching a Paracyp, i got him in again and hes ok, but watch out with those!


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for the update Thao.

I'm looking at acquiring some O. Ndole Bay from Zebra7 shortly. I plan on housing them in a 125g with some Cyprichromis Leptosoma Kerenge Island and a Ventralis species.

How often are you doing water changes on that tank?


----------



## Thao (Jan 30, 2006)

About 30% a week, but i think it would work with a bit less too.


----------



## Thao (Jan 30, 2006)

I found a possibility to feed the sub.dom. male: when the lights are out, and just light from the pc screen, they are "eating" sand alltogether peacefully. So i have to feed a food wich sinks fast to the ground when the lights are out= all will get enough food without stress.
Still aint perfect, but i dunno where to put the submale right now.
I will start the light earlier, so that they have a longer period with just a bit light.


----------



## Thao (Jan 30, 2006)

Update: The submale got a spot on the right side of the tank, there must have been fighting between both males. Now both have a spot.
I doubt it will continue like this, but if it would be great.


----------



## Thao (Jan 30, 2006)

Pics from the tank:


----------

